# nvidia framebuffer?

## capkin

I see in the latest kernell there is a config for nvidia framebuffer. Should this be enabled as a module? What are the arguments, similar to vesafb? Also, does the nvidiafb works well with the "nvidia" driver?

Thanks,

Emre

----------

## codergeek42

 *capkin wrote:*   

> I see in the latest kernell there is a config for nvidia framebuffer. Should this be enabled as a module? What are the arguments, similar to vesafb? Also, does the nvidiafb works well with the "nvidia" driver?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Emre

 If you plan to use nVidia's proprietary drivers, you should not use the nVidia framebuffer kernel driver.

----------

## smoke3

And so which else fb module could I use?????

I've got a 6600gt video card and vesafb does not function (vesafb-tng is not available, because I use amd64 kernel)

TNX!

----------

## murilo_belluzzo

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> If you plan to use nVidia's proprietary drivers, you should not use the nVidia framebuffer kernel driver.

 

nVidia's proprietary drivers is the nvidia-kernel that we emerge and put in modules.autoload?

cause this is my situation:

i have an old Gforce2 GTS 64mb, i emerged the nvidia-kernel and settings and also load the nvidia module whit the modules.autoconf

Now i want to use the bootsplash at startup.

my nvidia framebuffer support is checked as buitin.

can i use this nvidia framebuffer to run the bootsplash or do i need to uncheck the framebuffer support from nvidia and check only the VESA?

how should i proceed if the nvidia framebuffer support can be used to run the bootsplash.

----------

## codergeek42

The VESA framebuffer is likely the only other option for those using nVidia's propriteary drivers.  :Neutral: 

----------

## smoke3

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> The VESA framebuffer is likely the only other option for those using nVidia's propriteary drivers. 

 

Yes but it does not function with my card: I can only choose vesafb, because I'm using 64bit features (vesafb-tng is not provided) and I found it doesn't function at all:

This is my grub.conf:

kernel... video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60

and vesafb is built-in in the kernel!

Suggestions? What's wrong?!

(nvidiafb worked very well instead!!!)

----------

## smoke3

OK!!! I solved with

video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318

which is also a 24bit depth!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

